# It's Time For The 13th Annual Rondo Hatton Classic Horror Awards!



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The Rondo Hatton Classic Horror Awards are here at last and I have some very special news: Our very own Sam Haynes has been nominated for the "Best CD" award! I also wanted to point out that writing in your own suggestions on the ballot is allowed. So if none of the candidates for "Best Website" grab you, why not cast your vote for Halloweenforum.com? 

You can find the ballot and voting instructions at the [url="http://rondoaward.com/rondoaward.com/blog/?p=168]Rondo Awards website[/url]. Just be sure to get yours in before midnight on April 19th...


----------

